# Teeny, tiny bugs in water dish



## camfan

I didn't even know where to post this...the past two mornings when I get up there are these teeny, tiny bugs floating in Ollie's water dish--a lot of them, like 20-30! I am completely stumped. I have no idea what they are--I haven't seen them anywhere else in my house. Some appear to be alive still and some dead. I'm almost certain they are not fleas--they are smaller AND Ollie has been completely shaved down and there is NOTHING on his body (not even hair, lol). This ONLY happens when I get up in the morning--I change his water through out the day and never see them during the day time. Any ideas????? (edited to add--I don't think they are fruit flies, either, they are even smaller than that--I'd say like 1/4 the size of a sesame seed and the same shape...) Edited again...now that I think about it more...could this be ear mites?? They are black, though. I looked in his ears and I see a few teeny spots of blood--but that could be from where the groomer plucked his ear hairs? If this is something he picked up at the groomer's I will be RIPPING mad. He's only been to a groomer 3x's in his life--this latest one was a brand new one--the place seemed meticulously clean. Well, if it's ear mites I will DEFINITELY be learning to groom him myself...AND I will be calling the groomer to see what compensation I can get......


----------



## luvmyfurbaby

Can you take a picture?


----------



## Scoobydoo

Pam we have those tiny little bugs outside, I see them on the sidewalk all the time just by the back door, I am not sure what they are but I think they are just bugs that hang out in the summer. They have probably come in under a door and are seeking out the water. The ones we have are black also, but they don't get in the house, well at least so far I haven't seen them inside. Do you have Ollie's water dish in a stand, if not that might stop them gettting in his water


----------



## camfan

> Can you take a picture?[/B]


That's a good idea. I just changed his water after an hour and there were two new ones in there. Alive still. I'll check again in an hour... I do hope it's a summer thing like Janet said. Our back door, which is only several yards from Ollie's bowl, is open and shut a lot from us all (mostly the kids) coming in and out....


----------



## Scoobydoo

> index.php?act=findpost&pid=398533
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can you take a picture?[/B]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's a good idea. I just changed his water after an hour and there were two new ones in there. Alive still. I'll check again in an hour... I do hope it's a summer thing like Janet said. Our back door, which is only several yards from Ollie's bowl, is open and shut a lot from us all (mostly the kids) coming in and out....
> [/B]
Click to expand...

Pam I just googled tiny little bugs that gather on the pavement and this is what I found, they say they love moisture and are called "Springtails" Some folks say the get in their aquariums too but the fish love them, there are many different varieties so I am guessing this could be what we both have.

Is this what they look like?
[attachment=24120:attachment]


----------



## carrie

i think those are the ones that get through the screens on my windows/doors. 

what pests!!


----------



## MalteseJane

I have found a few tiny little bugs on the bathroom floors and one on my countertop. They are really tiny, tiny. Even tinier then the ones in Janet's picture. Since Alex has a bottle they cannot get in his water.


----------



## camfan

> index.php?act=findpost&pid=398542
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can you take a picture?[/B]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's a good idea. I just changed his water after an hour and there were two new ones in there. Alive still. I'll check again in an hour... I do hope it's a summer thing like Janet said. Our back door, which is only several yards from Ollie's bowl, is open and shut a lot from us all (mostly the kids) coming in and out....
> [/B]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Pam I just googled tiny little bugs that gather on the pavement and this is what I found, they say they love moisture and are called "Springtails" Some folks say the get in their aquariums too but the fish love them, there are many different varieties so I am guessing this could be what we both have.
> 
> Is this what they look like?
> [attachment=24120:attachment]
> [/B]
Click to expand...

OMG! YES!!! That's exactly what they look like!!!! Thank you!!!!!!! I will look them up later. Thank you SO much Janet--you rock!!!!! omg I was SO livid thinking that he caught ear mites or something at the groomer's. I'm going to keep an eye on the situation to just make sure...yuck...speaking of bugs, a few nights ago we did not put the cover on my kid's swimming pool and in the morning there were these two dead crickets in there--I swear they were 3" long. I was HORRIFIED. I refused to take them out of the pool myself therefore the kids had to wait until their dad got home to go swimming, lol. I am a WIMP with bugs.....


----------



## Scoobydoo

> index.php?act=findpost&pid=398552
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> QUOTE(Mia&Cody'sMom @ Jun 29 2007, 08:20 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=398533
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <div class='quotemain'>
> Can you take a picture?[/B]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's a good idea. I just changed his water after an hour and there were two new ones in there. Alive still. I'll check again in an hour... I do hope it's a summer thing like Janet said. Our back door, which is only several yards from Ollie's bowl, is open and shut a lot from us all (mostly the kids) coming in and out....
> [/B]
Click to expand...

Pam I just googled tiny little bugs that gather on the pavement and this is what I found, they say they love moisture and are called "Springtails" Some folks say the get in their aquariums too but the fish love them, there are many different varieties so I am guessing this could be what we both have.

Is this what they look like?
[attachment=24120:attachment]
[/B][/QUOTE]

OMG! YES!!! That's exactly what they look like!!!! Thank you!!!!!!! I will look them up later. Thank you SO much Janet--you rock!!!!! omg I was SO livid thinking that he caught ear mites or something at the groomer's. I'm going to keep an eye on the situation to just make sure...yuck...speaking of bugs, a few nights ago we did not put the cover on my kid's swimming pool and in the morning there were these two dead crickets in there--I swear they were 3" long. I was HORRIFIED. I refused to take them out of the pool myself therefore the kids had to wait until their dad got home to go swimming, lol. I am a WIMP with bugs.....
[/B][/QUOTE]

Pam, I am glad to solve your mystery







Those little critters come in various shapes and colors too according to what I saw, that picture is magnified but if you saw them even more magnified they look quite ugly, oh by the way, crickets won't hurt you







I have never worried about bugs much, but the one I don't like around here in the summer are the locusts, apart from the dreadful noise they make they are so ugly








We were supposed to see the cicadas this year, the ones that come out every 17 years, so far nothing in our area but they were out in Chicago I believe, they are supposed to be huge and very noisy too.
If you want to remove bugs from the pool why not get a little net and scoop them out that way, at least then you won't have direct contact with them


----------

